# 1990 Fiat Hymer 694 wheel



## 50sfins (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Folks

We have just bought a 1990 Fiat Hymer 694 and are generally delighted with it, but don't seem to have a spare wheel with it.

We have taken the relevant numbers off the front wheel rim ET50 61639 2 89,its a 195/75/R16C 5 Stud.

Does anyone know where we can buy one.

We would be very grateful for any help

Many thanks

Barry & Liz


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Spare Wheel*

Hi 
What base vehicle is your van on?

Is it a Fiat ? - If so, the Talbot Express of similar year maybe the same.

Alternatively, do you have a breakers yard you can visit? - Ask them to take a look at whats on your van - they will know straight away if they have one.

Happy Travels


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Spare wheel*

We too had a B694, 1990 - loved it!! We were amazed to find our spare wheel in the engine bay. The tyre on it was 1986 so we swiftly updated it!!

Have you looked in the rear bumper (if you pull off the end.. which is on a spring) we found the extension to the waste water tap in there - just a few weeks before we sold our van!!!

Wish you as much joy with yours as we had with ours ........

Sundial


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Fiat B694 Hymer*

Oh I forgot to say - if you need any base vehicle parts for your Hymer, Delfin Designs in Spetisbury, Dorset are the real experts for the hard to find bits. Derek is a Peugeot trained mechanic and Alan can tell you where a single washer comes from.

Hambilton Engineering's Peter (near Preston) is a real expert on the habitation side and can usually help with unusual questions!

Sundial


----------



## 50sfins (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi All

Thank you for the response and details of contacts, very helpful. 

Yes Hymie it is a Fiat, so we'll have a look at Talbot wheels too.

We have found the pipe in the rear bumper thank you.

Ours is the bar version, and we noted that the warm air does not work on the rear passenger side by the single seat. 

We have discovered what seems to be a heater behind the louvered panel that holds the table support. The gas is off and we cannot find a control to light it? The rest of the camper is heated from the heater opposite the shower & toilet door. Should this be part of the same system or am I missing something?  

Again thanks all for your responses.

Regards

Liz & Barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

contact this guy he should be able to help.

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Yorks...14QQ_sidZ844642934QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Pix19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi
I have the same problem trying to find a spare for my 694. Thanks for link but appears he does not have one. The spare was under the bonnet, but when I got a puntcure, it didnt fit||
the wheel i need has 6 slots. anyone help?


----------

